# NE Region IASCA Judge Training



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Date: January 25 and 26 2013
Location: Syracuse Customs 9037 Brewerton Rd Brewerton, NY 13029
What: Sound Quality, Install and SPL training session.

Details: Moe is coming up to lead this 2 day event that will be held from 9-5 both days.
Cost: $100 per person and the link to the IASCA registration form is here
Judges Training New York

If you have any questions please contact me via email at [email protected] or Steve at Syracuse Customs
at (315) 699-0000.

This is going to be a GREAT session with some amazing current judges attending, World Champion tuners and builders attending, some amazing competitors and some legendary industry members, this is a session not to miss.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Didn't know it was that cheap...hmmmm.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll be there for sure! Gotta learn this QuickSTATS system .


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Here's the link to the Event Page. On there is the registration purchase link.

Saturday, January 25, 2014 Syracuse Customs TRAINING []


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

at 100$ does it include the judging "kit"? if not how much more is it?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

basshead said:


> at 100$ does it include the judging "kit"? if not how much more is it?


No. The kit itself is kind of pricey because of the headphones... I'll have to ask Moe why it's not on the site anymore? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Do you know if the kit is mandatory for the training?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I dont think it is, but I cant say for sure.
Best way to find out is to send Moe an email
[email protected]


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't believe the kit is required for the training, but would definately be something worth while if you plan to start judging shows. Moe posted this on FB:



> Moe Sabourin P.S. We have had a few requests about our Judge's Kit and pricing for it. There is special pricing for those who pass and/or are currently certified IASCA Judges, but the standard price of the kit to everyone is $299.
> 
> It includes the Official IASCA German Maestro Reference GMP8.35 headphones, lanyard, multimeter, portable SPL meter, stopwatch, 1" acrylic rod (for checking speaker grille openings) IASCA pens, carrying case, flashlight, CD and more.
> 
> ...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Just registered for this. Should be goodtimes.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't u mean goodstuff? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Don't u mean goodstuff?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Goodstuff is as Goodstuff does. Lol.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

What are everyone's thoughts about seeing Symphoria on Saturday night in Syracuse?
Here is the link to the event, and we are going to call about getting a ticket discount.
Thoughts?
Symphoria - Latin Music! (Masterworks IV) | The Oncenter | Nicholas J. Pirro Convention Center | War Memorial Arena | Civic Center Theaters | Syracuse, NY


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> What are everyone's thoughts about seeing Symphoria on Saturday night in Syracuse?
> Here is the link to the event, and we are going to call about getting a ticket discount.
> Thoughts?
> Symphoria - Latin Music! (Masterworks IV) | The Oncenter | Nicholas J. Pirro Convention Center | War Memorial Arena | Civic Center Theaters | Syracuse, NY


Live music is key to any good judge training or even those who are involved in SQ in general.

Even if this isnt normally something you listen to, its still awesome to hear live music and hear the differences on the stage when each section plays or leaves etc...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chefhow said:


> What are everyone's thoughts about seeing Symphoria on Saturday night in Syracuse?
> Here is the link to the event, and we are going to call about getting a ticket discount.
> Thoughts?
> Symphoria - Latin Music! (Masterworks IV) | The Oncenter | Nicholas J. Pirro Convention Center | War Memorial Arena | Civic Center Theaters | Syracuse, NY


Sounds fun.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump this up! This is a great opportunity that may not come around for awhile. $100 is a great price as well.

Also if you own an iPad and want access to our test database for scoring bring it along.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Everybody go say hi to Moe, he just joined up here.

Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum - View Profile: Moe_Sab


----------



## Moe_Sab (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Goodstuff,

The cost of training is basically to cover expenses and not much more lol... value is the key.

The Judges Kit is only about $50 more than the headphones cost online or at any retail outlet, so it's a good value too. All the tools needed to properly evaluate a vehicle in IASCA competition are included.

Plus, the training, unlike in some past years, touches on what it means to be an IASCA Judge, the IASCA mission to help our industry grow and what we're all about. It's good for not only those who want to become a judge, but also for those who just want to know how we evaluate in competition.

I'm happy to answer any questions anyone may have; you can PM me here or email me directly.

Thanks!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Just an update but we have a hotel with room discounts for everyone!!
Shoot me a PM for discount code


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump this up! It's a great opportunity.. who knows when the next one will happen up here.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Coming up in a little over a month!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Just an FYI

Dear Howard Cantor,



Your guests have until this Tuesday (12/24/13) to make reservations out of your group block B157IASCA4. So far, 2 of the 20 rooms have been reserved. Please be advised that on Tuesday (12/24/13) at 5:00 pm any room not reserved will be returned to inventory and the rate will be closed. Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns.



Thank you,


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for hotel reminders!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Are you guys working on the Iasca site? Looks like many protions of it are down currently, including events.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Moe is aware and they are working to get it back up.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks Howard.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok the site is back up!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Little over 3wks left! 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Soon.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Hell ya. Looking forward to it. Gotta order in some pizza's from the Utica Pizza Co.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Outside of the entry fee is there any other cost? I heard something about a live performance in the beginning, but I think that fell apart. Howard?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I left that in the capable hands of Brian.
I will call the venue to see about discounted tix today and post info.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

OK, here's the deal
20% discount on seats, they range in price from $29 for balcony to $79 for Orchestra.
Is anyone interested in going or do we want to just take it easy and go out for dinner as a group on Saturday night?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Hell ya. Looking forward to it. Gotta order in some pizza's from the Utica Pizza Co.


:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:

Not sure on the performance. I would love to go the symphony but not sure of my energy level after a day of class.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I have held a block of 15 seats for us at the cost of $25/per seat. We can all pay at the box office on Sat night.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> I have held a block of 15 seats for us at the cost of $25/per seat. We can all pay at the box office on Sat night.



Thanks. 


Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

**** is coming up soon! See everyone tomorrow..


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats to all the newly certified judges and those who recertified. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------

